# Reactions to fursuits on Chatroulette



## Fellwolf13 (Jul 6, 2010)

So my friend and I decided to play on Chatroulette in fursuits. It was great we took snapshots of some of the reactions we got! Take a look and tell me what u think!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4115896/


----------



## Dread Husky (Jul 6, 2010)

Aha, that first guy's face is priceless.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 6, 2010)

Their faces are priceless =P


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 6, 2010)

That's funny!  Girl on the end looks like she was thinking about it.  Did you end up barking?


----------



## Fellwolf13 (Jul 6, 2010)

As much as I wish no we didn't accomplish out goal =\


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

The girl on the right has an epic expression.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 6, 2010)

Make a vid!


----------



## Dan. (Jul 6, 2010)

You should stick this on The Art Of Trolling


----------



## Deo (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww man. I get no reaction they look up, blankly glance, and then leave the chat.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 6, 2010)

Priceless xD


----------



## Luca (Jul 6, 2010)

That was great. I would love to see a video.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

I would love to do this


----------



## Usarise (Jul 6, 2010)

This = win.


----------



## Conker (Jul 6, 2010)

But out did all the erect penises act? That's what really matters when talking about chatroulette.


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> But out did all the erect penises act? That's what really matters when talking about chatroulette.


 
Yeah, levels of shock on chat roulette are generally judged on a subjective scale from 1 to penis. I'd say a fursuit gets about a 5.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty awesome.
You make me want to do this.  :c


----------



## Akro (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol, well done indeed...


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 6, 2010)

I looooove going onto that site in my fursuit. XD.

All of the world's suiters need to coordinate a raid like the one on April Fool's Day. (I couldn't participate because my webcam wasn't working. T___T)


----------



## Jesie (Jul 6, 2010)

I do it with my alligator mask on sometimes.


Is it funny that I see more penis on that site then I do on porn pages?


----------



## Deo (Jul 6, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Is it funny that I see more penis on that site then I do on porn pages?


 
This. Fursuiting on chatroulette is basically
penispenispenispenispenisdisinterestedpersonpenispenispenisdisinterestedpersonpenispenispenisshockedpersonpenis.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if this is better than when Sairys does it...


----------



## Point_Blank (Jul 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> But out did all the erect penises act? That's what really matters when talking about chatroulette.


 
Wait, didn't they implement some kind of filter for that?
Also, these expressions are win


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a pretty funny reaction saved somewhere on my computer.


----------



## Deo (Jul 7, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Wait, didn't they implement some kind of filter for that?


 
If by filter, you mean more cowbell, and by cowbell you mean more penis then yes.


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> Yeah, levels of shock on chat roulette are generally judged on a subjective scale from 1 to penis.



QFT:  I say I've never read it phrased better.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 7, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> If by filter, you mean more cowbell, and by cowbell you mean more penis then yes.


 So... "Wait, didn't they implement some kind of more penis for that?"

...?


----------



## Riv (Jul 7, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Wait, didn't they implement some kind of filter for that?
> Also, these expressions are win


 
Yes, it's a genital-recognition system which replaces images of penises with images of larger penises.


----------



## The DK (Jul 7, 2010)

lawl


----------



## shark whisperer (Jul 8, 2010)

le cock est mort?
apparently its all alive on chatroulette.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

sadly i did this for the first time today and only got nothing but cocks :/ i got one guy who was pretty nice. but other then that, dickdickdick


----------

